#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 和貓咪玩拔河

## 奇比斯克

今天早上無聊望著窗外 剛好看到屋頂上有三隻小貓正在互相玩耍
連我這隻龍都想跟牠們玩 所以 隨便拿一個東西給細繩綁著 然後~^^
吸引到貓的注意了 互相搶我繩子上的東西 用抓的 跳的 抓到東西就想往嘴巴裡吃^^

----------


## 黑雷龍

這不拔河而是釣貓咪了=W=
話說可以直接跳下去抱住嗎OWO(人家想抱啦)
不過跳下去會被當成自殺行為吧XD
貓咪真的好可愛喔~(撲(因為全躲開而臉部著地

----------


## 靜炎

哈哈~~真的是太太太太太~~可愛啦~~！XD（注：這傢伙對小可愛就是沒輒）
就沒法抗拒的就是它那圓圓的小眼睛，尤其是晚上。（抱著它們用臉搓）

----------


## wingwolf

這是釣貓+1 XD
話說在繩端係上貓咪喜歡的食物或者貓草(?)
那就更是釣貓了XD（嚴重誤）

小貓好可愛~~
特別是眼巴巴望著上方的樣子，以及擡起前爪玩耍的姿勢
實在是太令人心動(?)了XD

感謝奇比的照片分享  :Very Happy:

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

好可愛呢～～

你這是在釣魚....
就差在到的是貓不是魚

我發現裡面有一隻貓長得跟我家的小貓好像喔
是不是我家的小貓跑到你那邊去啦(不可能...)

----------


## 好喝的茶

三隻貓互相爭逐戲玩時還不忘偶爾望向鏡頭，超可愛的XD
最喜歡SANY0302這一張，甚有「驀然回首，兇手卻在，燈火闌珊裏」的感覺。(？)

這個是食物鏈關係嘛。(？)
細繩釣貓，貓釣奇斯比克的拍照，拍照釣我們上來回應︰3(不對)

----------

